# الاقسام التقنية والطبية والاستشارات > المنتدى القانوني >  >  منتج الفلم المسيء للاسلام تم قبض عليه بالولايات المتحده

## ابراهيم عطية بابكر

*القبض على منتج الفيلم المسيء للاسلام في الولايات المتحدة

تم بلوس انجليس توقيف نقولا باسيلي نقولا منتج الفيلم المسيء للاسلام الذي كان اثار موجة احتجاجات عنيفة ودامية في العالم الاسلامي.
وكان حكم على نقولا (55 عاما) في 2010 بالسجن 21 شهرا بتهمة التحايل البنكي. وتم توقيفه لانتهاكه قواعد اطلاق السراح المشروط في اطار هذه القضية، بحسب ما افادت وسائل اعلام محلية.
وقال توم مروزاك من مكتب النائب العام بلوس انجليس "يمكنني ان اؤكد انه قيد التوقيف وانه سيمثل امام محكمة اتحادية بوسط لوس انجليس" في كاليفورنيا (غرب)، دون اضافة المزيد من التفاصيل.
ومن المقرر ان يمثل نقولا بعد ظهر الخميس عبر دائرة تلفزيونية مغلقة.
وكان القضاء اتهم في فبراير 2009 نقولا باسيلي نقولا ، مع اخرين، بانه استخدم بشكل غير قانوني هويات حرفاء العديد من فروع بنك ويلز فارغو بكاليفورنيا واستولى بها على 860 دولارا.
وادين بتهمة التحايل البنكي وحكم عليه في 2010 بالسجن 21 شهرا. وكان نقولا يقطن في كاريتوس جنوب لوس انجليس. وتم استجوابه لفترة قصيرة في 15 سبتمبر من قبل الضابط المكلف بمتابعة حالة سراحه الشرطي.
وهو متوار منذ ذلك الحين عن الانظار بسبب مخاوف تتعلق بامنه. وساعدت الشرطة اسرته على الانضمام اليه بعد يومين من الاستماع اليه.
واكد النائب العام روبرت دوغديل ان نقولا انتهك قواعد السراح الشرطي ثماني مرات من ذلك انه ادلى بتصريحات كاذبة للضابط المكلف متابعة حالته واستخدم ثلاثة اسماء مختلفة.
ولذلك فقد قررت القاضية سوزان سيغيل انه يتعين حبس نقولا ، المتواري عن الانظار منذ موجة الاحتجاجات العنيفة التي سببها الفيلم الذي انتجه، دون امكانية الافراج عنه بكفالة لانه قد يهرب ولانه يشكل خطرا على المجتمع.
وقالت القاضية "ان المحكمة لا تثق في المتهم".
وادت احتجاجات على الفيلم المسيء للمسلمين وللنبي محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم الى اعمال عنف خصوصا ضد الممثليات والمصالح الاميركية في العالم الاسلامي كا تسبب في سقوط اكثر من خمسين قتيلا.
وكان وزير باكستاني عرض مكافاة مالية لمن يقتل نقولا غير ان الحكومة الباكستانية رفضت هذه الدعوة للقتل.
وبين منتجي الفيلم منظمة "وسائل اعلام من اجل المسيح" (ميديا فور كريست) التي تضم مسيحيين انجيليين بينهم بالخصوص القس تيري جونس من فلوريدا الذي كان اقدم على حرق نسخ من القران الكريم.
وقال العديد من الممثلين في الفيلم انهم وقعوا ضحية خديعة من نقولا. واعلنت احدى الممثلات انها سترفع دعوى امام القضاء الاميركي بتهمة انتهاك حقوق المؤلف.
وقالت الممثلة انه تم "خداعها" من قبل المخرج الذي قال لها انها ستمثل في فيلم بعنوان "محارب الصحراء" واكتشفت انه تم التلاعب لاحقا بالجمل التي ادتها لتركيبها في عملية "دوبلاج" فجة
*

----------

